# setting up a live vivarium



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

i decided to set up a live vivarium and a step by step picture and a walk through of how i made it


first i started off with a 45x45x45 exo terra vivarium









then i put in a 2cm layer of hydroleca this will work for excellent drainage and stop the soil getting too wet or going boggy









next i put a single layer of anti weed blanket on top of the hydroleca this was to stop the soil mixing with the hydroleca









next i put in a 4 inch layer of soil i used a plain sterilised soil in mine as most others have added growth nutrients which are not goood for snakes

now its time for the plants there are a wide range of plants which can be safely used in your vivarium ferns in particular are fantastic they spread out and make great hidey places too i used a range o other plants aswell the key is to make sure the plants you are using are safe for reptiles and there are enough that are easy to find at your local garden centre i kept my plants in theyre pots to prevent them growing to large and having the roots strangle each other
once the plants are all in then add your hides water bowl etc etc and your almost done!









now its time to add the snake this vivarium was actually set up for a pair of garters but the male is a little to randy at the moment for them to go in together due to they're age so my female will be the only one benifitting from this for now









i hope this has helped if anyone is wanting to build a live viv as i noticed we have a few how to's on the forums but not one on setting one of these up i relly enjoyed setting this up and my little garter seems to love it


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

They have gone from a good live viv, into an even better one. 


Glad to see they are in heaven...You will probably only see a head poking out of a hole now


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks dan im glad you like it ill be setting up a mini one a little later for the male seems unfair for her to have that and him to have a plain tub


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome job! I'll be doing the same tonight for my 60x45x60 crestie viv! :smile:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

wow that looks great..you should be well proud


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Looks good but are you supplying any additional lighting for the plants at all?


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

The plants will need some form of extra lighting, the light from the room they are in won't be sufficient for photosynthesis and they'll die.


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

dependnt on what plants he keeps 70% of ferns like it shaded so they will be fine, but do garters need uv?


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Awesome : victory:

You could put the plants in place on the matting and then put the soil in. That way they'll be able to take in moisture practically straight from the hydroleca. Worked for me in some of my frog tanks


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

The plants tend to last a few months before looking a bit "off colour", at which time they are swapped for others and placed on a windowseal. 

And as rightly said, ferns lke it shaded, so fare very well, the other plants such as Dracinia, Ivy's, Pothos etc are genrally hardy and again survive pretty well. 

(lekki stole my idea, thats how i know  )


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

lookin gewd live vivs always look best!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

If you were doing that for another type of snake what would you use for substrate??

It looks great by the way. I tried to do something similar for my toad but I forgot I had GALS in there and they ate the plants.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

Fixx said:


> Looks good but are you supplying any additional lighting for the plants at all?





Mark75 said:


> The plants will need some form of extra lighting, the light from the room they are in won't be sufficient for photosynthesis and they'll die.


the ferns are pretty happy with shade


jamesfox said:


> dependnt on what plants he keeps 70% of ferns like it shaded so they will be fine, but do garters need uv?


no garters dont need uv and he!!!! im a she:lol2:


darkdan99 said:


> (lekki stole my idea, thats how i know  )


very true gonna be experimenting with new different ones too


saxon said:


> If you were doing that for another type of snake what would you use for substrate??


coir works well or if you were thinking of something for corns and kings you could use play sand and stick airplants to rockeries and hides or what not


----------

